# For all you roadies out there...



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 21, 2011)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105...r-bike-lights-for-wheel-leds/?tag=mncol;title


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2011)

Interesting technology.  I wonder how heavy the setup is, and how long the battery lasts?  I'd also like to see what method they use to get the power to LEDs on the rims...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 21, 2011)

The project website has a neat video of the concept...seems cool if you can get it for bike commuting. 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/revolights/revolights-join-the-revolution


----------

